# Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

not sure what you're getting at here (i'm dense)... but those trips look okay


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> not sure what you're getting at here (i'm dense)... but those trips look okay


Thanks TF. I just see all these complaint threads all day every day and have been trying to learn what all the fuss is about. In those threads, users aren't specific and just toss out vague allegations of low pay with just walls of text and tossing out seemingly random figures for dollars and cents and miles and minutes. It's just bewildering to the rest of us.

It's my sincere hope if we can all share specific real-world examples (with screenshot, not these vague rambling memories of trip details from yesterday and last week and last month).


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't take screenshots when I'm driving but my earnings are fine. Location Location Location.

As far as people complaining on this site, it used to bother me but then I realized... maybe all this negativity will reduce my competition! If everyone reads this stuff and quits, more rides for me!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> If everyone reads this stuff and quits, more rides for me!


QPOL!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> QPOL!


? What is that


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Oh my God, so frigging lame.

"Sweet" "Sweet" "Sweet"

I'm about to puke. 🤢

What the 60 laid off woosies at Lyft are now at Uber?

What's next? Sugar corn fairies and pink mustaches?

Lyft going to merge with Uber?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Oh my God, so frigging lame.


I agree. It's SOOOOOO lame that anyone could be content and happy with what they are doing. Me and the OP must be insane, or high, or both.

Carry on. Keep complaining and you can help thin out the driver pool.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> ? What is that


 Quiet part out loud



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> What the 60 laid off woosies at Lyft are now at Uber?


These are screenshots from Uber.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like excellent trips to me.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Quiet part out loud
> 
> These are screenshots from Uber.


I know. 

The head patting is so lame... something Lyft would do.

Lyft recently laid off 60 workers and discontinued their rentals. Could be merging with Uber?

The lameness is to make Uber more appealing to Lyftards?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Who are you? For the record please state your full identity and your hidden agenda. Thanks in advance. ☹


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Lyft recently laid off 60 workers and discontinued their rentals. Could be merging with Uber?


 I love your conspiratorial and paranoid thinking style.



ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Who are you? For the record please state your full identity and your hidden agenda.


 We're all shills here. Just because I volunteer and you're paid shouldn't make us suspicious of the other.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


I'm not sure of the point here. Humblebrags?

Not being a dick here but the UberX ones are meh. The tips helped a little. I realize with the Upfront Pricing scheme you want shorties but thet would drive me away (no pun intended).

The deliveries I can't comment on since I don't do deliveries but one said you got extra wait time pay and it was $11 and change.

If it's working for you and you're happy then that's all that matters.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Oh…you’re…bragging?!?…


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

A union will fix low pay and with this new theme song I think they could win


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

wallae said:


> A union will fix low pay and with this new theme song I think they could win


You really tickle me pink. 😂😂😂


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

They're leaving the app because Uber attempts to take advantage of low IQ, they always try to get 1 over on you. For example the other day I picked up a $8 surge by the airport while I was on the highway driving back to town, so I expected to get back to the boost area and get a ride with both. Instead I get within a mile of the boundary, and Uber sends me a $0.50/mile ride that with the surge only came out to what I'd typically cherrypick for anyways. And it went to the hood and left me deadheading back late for boost. I see they do this often, I cherrypick for rides that are $1/mile or more, but when there's boost or surge they'll give out rides that are $0.50/mile or less and all surge/boost ends up doing is making shitty rides acceptable. My acceptance rate has never been so low than the past 6 months


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> I'm not sure of the point here.


 Just FYI: I explained it here:



Heisenburger said:


> I just see all these complaint threads all day every day and have been trying to learn what all the fuss is about. In those threads, users aren't specific and just toss out vague allegations of low pay with just walls of text and tossing out seemingly random figures for dollars and cents and miles and minutes. It's just bewildering to the rest of us. It's my sincere hope if we can all share specific real-world examples (with screenshot, not these vague rambling memories of trip details from yesterday and last week and last month).





New2This said:


> Not being a dick here but the UberX ones are meh.


Yeah, my $0.22/mile costs are just eating up these revenues.



New2This said:


> The deliveries I can't comment on since I don't do deliveries but one said you got extra wait time pay and it was $11 and change.


6 UberX trips, zero deliveries.



Uber's Guber said:


> Oh…you’re…bragging?!?


Just FYI: I explained it here:



Heisenburger said:


> I just see all these complaint threads all day every day and have been trying to learn what all the fuss is about. In those threads, users aren't specific and just toss out vague allegations of low pay with just walls of text and tossing out seemingly random figures for dollars and cents and miles and minutes. It's just bewildering to the rest of us. It's my sincere hope if we can all share specific real-world examples (with screenshot, not these vague rambling memories of trip details from yesterday and last week and last month).


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

Most people don’t know how to play the game then realize they need to be an employee to make it. The others are constantly working to game the app…me included, and you too by the looks of it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> The others are constantly working to game the app…me included, and you too by the looks of it.


Gaming? I ignore/decline some offers and accept some offers according to my particular objectives for that day and (weekday or weekend) block. Do you consider that gaming proper?


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Gaming? I ignore/decline some offers and accept some offers according to my particular objectives for that day and (weekday or weekend) block. Do you consider that gaming proper?


There’s more to it than that. That’s all I’ll talk about here. 😎


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> There’s more to it than that. That’s all I’ll talk about here. 😎


So I'm not gaming. 😎

Then what particular trips (screenshots folks) are so many users here bellyaching about, in your opinion?

Or are they just paid shills for Uber's indirect labor supply competitors like AmazonFlex, DoorDash, Lyft, etc. and thus are unable to produce screenshots of the trips they're complaining about?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I can show you pic after pic of 50¢ or LOWER all day long. 

One trip $11 on the guy next to me while mine comes up $9.50.

167 miles for $96, that does not include return trip money or miles. 

$2 $3 $4 surges for drivers while ubers collecting $5 $6 $7 dollar surges from pax. 

Unfair and bias rating schemes to demoralize and force drivers to accept every trip when most are not monetarily profitable for the driver, just to get third-party incentives that usually don't work out to anything equivalent to the money that you're actually losing and most rides

A guilty until proven guilty system of complaint handling. With no recourse of proving yourself correct unless you are very lucky and have all the right words and a dash cam for proof.

Where somebody that's having a bad day, can decide that they going to make your life hell by false claims.

The list goes on. 

So where did you want to start?


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> So I'm not gaming. 😎
> 
> Then what particular trips (screenshots folks) are so many users here bellyaching about, in your opinion?
> 
> Or are they just paid shills for Uber's indirect labor supply competitors like AmazonFlex, DoorDash, Lyft, etc. and thus are unable to produce screenshots of the trips they're complaining about?


I've done alright by them down the years but I never forget for a second that they're liars and thieves.


----------



## Rampage (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> So I'm not gaming. 😎
> 
> Then what particular trips (screenshots folks) are so many users here bellyaching about, in your opinion?
> 
> Or are they just paid shills for Uber's indirect labor supply competitors like AmazonFlex, DoorDash, Lyft, etc. and thus are unable to produce screenshots of the trips they're complaining about?


I don’t think they are paid shills. They just suck.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Why do you care? 

Aren't they your competition?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

There is an upside to uber.


I get to feed ducks!

Momma and duckilngs grew up fast.

They are Oooooosa


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> One trip $11 on the guy next to me while mine comes up $9.50.


Is the guy next to you also complaining about his $11 offer because he knows another guy was offered $12.50? Is the $12.50 guy also complaining because he heard about yet another guy who was offered $14?



W00dbutcher said:


> 167 miles for $96, that does not include return trip money or miles.


 I'm confused. When has any rideshare company *ever* paid for return miles? Ever. So why complain about something that's been ongoing since day one for over a decade and is clearly inherent to the model?



W00dbutcher said:


> $2 $3 $4 surges for drivers while ubers collecting $5 $6 $7 dollar surges from pax.


Sounds like basic capitalism. Companies of *all* shapes and sizes routinely rake in gross revenues that *far* exceed their labor expenses, on a percentage basis.



W00dbutcher said:


> force drivers to accept every trip


Not me because my AR is 68% over the past 30 days. And not many others either because I see many braggarts (or paid shills) on here proud of their single digit or teens AR.



Screwber driver north said:


> Why do you care?


 I'm an intensely curious person and student of human psychology. I appreciate you inquiring as it illustrates your curiosity too. Celebrate curiosity!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I made twenty plus dollars for sitting for six minutes waiting on a reservation ride, so many of us get decent trips…

I rarely complain about the money I make but I do complain about Dara because he is a ****** nozzle in my opinion…


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I don;t give a crap about your few lucky days of good trips.

Tell me about your 401k, your paid time off, your health insurance. How much money are you putting aside to replace that car you are driving into the ground? Zero? All this is the reason I quit and laugh at the drivers who still think they are 'winning'.

FWIW I make $37 an hour as a mechanic with FULL benefits. 40 hours a week.

Please tell me more about your Uber gig lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> complain about Dara because he is a **** nozzle in my opinion


We can't forget to slam TFG, his predecessor, too! Just because he got ejected from the game doesn't mean his handiwork doesn't still sour the result.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> I don;t give a crap about your few lucky days of good trips.
> 
> Tell me about your 401k, your paid time off, your health insurance. How much money are you putting aside to replace that car you are driving into the ground? Zero? All this is the reason I quit and laugh at the drivers who still think they are 'winning'.
> 
> ...


Somebody's triggered. We gots us a live one here folks! Oh and he's a friend of the Fascist regime in the US so that explains his TDS.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Thanks TF. I just see all these complaint threads all day every day and have been trying to learn what all the fuss is about. In those threads, users aren't specific and just toss out vague allegations of low pay with just walls of text and tossing out seemingly random figures for dollars and cents and miles and minutes. It's just bewildering to the rest of us.
> 
> It's my sincere hope if we can all share specific real-world examples (with screenshot, not these vague rambling memories of trip details from yesterday and last week and last month).


Employee above


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> We can't forget to slam TFG, his predecessor, too! Just because he got ejected from the game doesn't mean his handiwork doesn't still sour the result.


Short drives pay more now which is great and worth doing…

Also for the first time in a long time my surge map was hotter than today temp here in Houston…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Employee above


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm an intensely curious person and student of human psychology. I appreciate you inquiring as it illustrates your curiosity too. Celebrate curiosity!


Or, you are a shill, maybe? you defend Uber an awful lot.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Screwber driver north said:


> Or, you are a shill, maybe? you defend Uber an awful lot.


Because anything's possible, it must be true?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Is the guy next to you also complaining about his $11 offer because he knows another guy was offered $12.50? Is the $12.50 guy also complaining because he heard about yet another guy who was offered $14


This is called bid rigging. Illegal in the United States. Same $$$ should be available to all if rates are set by others. 



Heisenburger said:


> I'm confused. When has any rideshare company *ever* paid for return miles? Ever. So why complain about something that's been ongoing since day one for over a decade and is clearly inherent to the model?


They rate paid is not enough to cover expenses to do the job. It leaves you stranded usually in an area where no return trip is possible. Uber knows this. But refuses to pay a long trip fee knowing its not their problem. So in essence its a f u run. This is where they burn new drivers untill they learn. Quality company standards. When they know an additional fee paid by pax could fix this. 
Disney run was 175 miles $145ish. Now its $95.



Heisenburger said:


> Sounds like basic capitalism. Companies of *all* shapes and sizes routinely rake in gross revenues that *far* exceed their labor expenses, on a percentage basis.


They set a presidents by originally paying the driver the entire amount. Then they got greedy hiding the true surge and only paid a portion of the surge. 



Heisenburger said:


> Not me. My AR is 68% over the past 30 days. I see many braggarts (or paid shills) on here proud of their single digit or teens AR.


The low AR is because in some markets that what's needed to actually make money. 

Mines currently 9%.
We went from 67¢ a mile 9¢ a minute to ¢50 flat rate or less.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Screwber driver north said:


> you defend Uber an awful lot.


You conflate my requesting evidence for ridiculous assertions with defending Uber? 

That sort of thing could be the result of brain damage or mental illness or poor education.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Is the guy next to you also complaining about his $11 offer because he knows another guy was offered $12.50? Is the $12.50 guy also complaining because he heard about yet another guy who was offered $14


This is called bid rigging. Illegal in the United States. Same $$$ should be available to all if rates are set by others.



Heisenburger said:


> I'm confused. When has any rideshare company *ever* paid for return miles? Ever. So why complain about something that's been ongoing since day one for over a decade and is clearly inherent to the model?


They rate paid is not enough to cover expenses to do the job. It leaves you stranded usually in an area where no return trip is possible. Uber knows this. But refuses to pay a long trip fee knowing its not their problem. So in essence its a f u run. This is where they burn new drivers untill they learn. Quality company standards. When they know an additional fee paid by pax could fix this.
Disney run was 175 miles $145ish. Now its $95.



Heisenburger said:


> Sounds like basic capitalism. Companies of *all* shapes and sizes routinely rake in gross revenues that *far* exceed their labor expenses, on a percentage basis.


They set a presidents by originally paying the driver the entire amount. Then they got greedy hiding the true surge and only paid a portion of the surge.



Heisenburger said:


> Not me. My AR is 68% over the past 30 days. I see many braggarts (or paid shills) on here proud of their single digit or teens AR.


The low AR is because in some markets that what's needed to actually make money.

Mines currently 9%.
We went from 67¢ a mile 9¢ a minute to ¢50 flat rate or less


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> This is called bid rigging.


 This isn't the definition at all, so it's irrelevant.






Bid Rigging - Explained


What is Bid Rigging? Bid rigging is an unethical practise that occurs in the process of bidding, this is an act whereby businesses (competing parties) cons




thebusinessprofessor.com







W00dbutcher said:


> They set a presidents by originally paying the driver the entire amount.


And they (business managers) changed their mind. Capitalism 101.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> You conflate my requesting evidence for ridiculous assertions with defending Uber?
> 
> That sort of thing could be the result of brain damage or mental illness or poor education.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> UberX trips, zero deliveries


Apologies. For whatever reason the first few looked like UberEats trips.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Hey Uber!


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> This isn't the definition at all, so it's irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's for sure a form of bid rigging, you sure defend Uber on just about everything and talk about human psychology all in the same sentence. Seems you also might be an idiot in disguise.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> I don't take screenshots when I'm driving but my earnings are fine. Location Location Location.
> 
> As far as people complaining on this site, it used to bother me but then I realized... maybe all this negativity will reduce my competition! If everyone reads this stuff and quits, more rides for me!


Like a good little soldier " My earnings are fine" Sounds like a UBER plant!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

laser1 said:


> Like a good little soldier " My earnings are fine" Sounds like a UBER plant!


I just can't with these people! Is it truly impossible that some drivers have figured out how to thrive in spite of the situation? I happen to be in a market that has good rates.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

laser1 said:


> Sounds like a UBER plant!


Logic 101 ... would an uber plant want all the drivers to quit? Um, no.

Good lord you people and your conspiracy theories. I'd bet a dollar that uber doesn't give a flying fu ck about what we talk about on here.


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Thanks TF. I just see all these complaint threads all day every day and have been trying to learn what all the fuss is about. In those threads, users aren't specific and just toss out vague allegations of low pay with just walls of text and tossing out seemingly random figures for dollars and cents and miles and minutes. It's just bewildering to the rest of us.
> 
> It's my sincere hope if we can all share specific real-world examples (with screenshot, not these vague rambling memories of trip details from yesterday and last week and last month).


Some people enjoy being used and abused, sounds like you are one of them. You must enjoy masochism


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Logic 101 ... would an uber plant want all the drivers to quit? Um, no.
> 
> Good lord you people and your conspiracy theories. I'd bet a dollar that uber doesn't give a flying fu ck about what we talk about on here.


Ted is an underachiever. Enjoys his life sitting around in his car collecting crumbs. You might say he is Uber's kind of guy!


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> I just can't with these people! Is it truly impossible that some drivers have figured out how to thrive in spite of the situation? I happen to be in a market that has good rates.


Thrive? You sound like the kind of guy that would be a willful CULT MEMBER


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

laser1 said:


> Thrive? You sound like the kind of guy that would be a willful CULT MEMBER


Haha. You're funny.

Let me break it down for you.

Uber does suck. They ARE shady. They screw the drivers every chance they get. And the pay is shit, in 99% of markets.

I happen to live in a market where the pay is not shit.

Uber still sucks, but I'm in a spot where I can make decent money, most of the time.

I do not endorse or defend Uber's many actions that are hostile to drivers, I've just figured out how to make it work, for me, for now.

Also this is not my full-time job, I have one of those as well. So this is just a side hustle for me, which is the best way to do it. Working peak hours for peak money and letting others grind it out for nothing during non-peak times.

I do understand that for most of you, you aren't being paid enough. And I do agree that you should all stop if you're not making enough. I'm just not in that situation myself.

So to recap, I don't love Uber or their actions any more than the rest of you. But I'm doing okay, personally, in spite of them.

It's just like real estate people, LOCATION LOCATION LOCATION.

Hint: If you're driving where the rates are less than $1 a mile, you're not in a good location. MOST locations are not good locations.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> It's for sure a form of bid rigging,


 Your inability to successfully complete 3 tasks is *highly* suspect:

Tap URL link
Read
Comprehend 



laser1 said:


> You must enjoy masochism


 I do. Here's evidence.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> I can show you pic after pic of 50¢ or LOWER all day long.
> 
> One trip $11 on the guy next to me while mine comes up $9.50.
> 
> ...


Just about every day that I drive in San Diego I get a complaint that my driving was unsafe but I know that people are trying to get a refund because I drive a body slow as I possibly can. And the fact that I know the city so well and I just can’t get lost sometimes even if I try. So we got $.70 per mile do you know the funny thing is I want to the airport and there was no parking and people were just sitting in the isles waiting for a trip I had to go straight through I had no place to park. And I see a lot of Uber and Lyft all over the place the city is over run with drivers. There will never be a driver shortage ever. Especially with the economy taking such a downturn.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Haha. You're funny.
> 
> Let me break it down for you.
> 
> ...


You know the problem is is when you got people that come from a place of never making money in their lives and they get a little bit of money here they think they are wealthy. When Uber used to be $2.25 per mile everybody was happy Everybody was taking Home over $2000 a week now if you take home $300 a week you feel like you’ve accomplished something after seven hours on the road and probably another three or four hours more just waiting and the new drivers see this as profit. And if you think Dara thinks $.70 per mile is too much you’d be right they are going to keep taking the rates to see how low they can go. And of course you’ll have a little aunt Farm out there running around beating up their cars and getting mad at people who want to strike for better working conditions because they are just too stupid to function.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

pohunohi27 said:


> You know the problem is is when you got people that come from a place of never making money in their lives and they get a little bit of money here they think they are wealthy. When Uber used to be $2.25 per mile everybody was happy Everybody was taking Home over $2000 a week now if you take home $300 a week you feel like you’ve accomplished something after seven hours on the road and probably another three or four hours more just waiting and the new drivers see this as profit. And if you think Dara thinks $.70 per mile is too much you’d be right they are going to keep taking the rates to see how low they can go. And of course you’ll have a little aunt Farm out there running around beating up their cars and getting mad at people who want to strike for better working conditions because they are just too stupid to function.


Understood. If you have nothing, anything looks good. I was not, and am not, in that situation myself but I do see it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

There are many types of drivers who surely are suffering from low take-home pay from rideshare these days. Off the top of my head:

Drivers who are in dead markets.
Drivers who are in over-saturated markets.
Drivers who always/often accept stacked pings and just take them wherever they go.
Drivers who rent their cars.
Drivers who burn themselves out chasing the highest Quests possible.
Drivers who can't or don't want to drive at times or in places when/where there is persistent high surge.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> There are many types of drivers who surely are suffering from low take-home pay from rideshare these days. Off the top of my head:
> 
> Drivers who are in dead markets.
> Drivers who are in over-saturated markets.
> ...


100% agree. And one or more of these applies to the vast majority of drivers. I guess I'm lucky. Either that or I'm in a cult.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Either that or I'm in a cult.


We might be in the same cult. The cult of the cunning.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Understood. If you have nothing, anything looks good. I was not, and am not, in that situation myself but I do see it.


You know you have to look at where Ubers been and where they’re at now, in 2015 drivers were making $2.25 You know you have to look at where Ubers been and where they were at in 2015 drivers for making $2.25 per mile your take home was 2000 if you weren’t really trying a week and over 3000 if you were working super hard. The bonuses were $800-$1000 and surge was 10 to 15% not one dollar not two dollars not four dollars we had real surges. The only reason I mentioning this is to get some perspective on how bad our CEO is ****ing over drivers. But you got these people coming in from other countries who are used to making peanuts and are now thinking they are making a killing it boggles my mind. Most of them are in rented SUVs wearing suits I know you’ve seen them. Some of them are in rented cars from Uber so how much are they really making they still pay for their gas their taxes their insurance.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> We might be in the same cult. The cult of the cunning.


Cunning linguists? Sounds a lot like cunnilingus... either way count me in...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

pohunohi27 said:


> You know you have to look at where Ubers been and where they’re at in 2015 drivers for making $2.25 25You know you have to look at where Ubers been and where they’re at in 2015 drivers for making $2.25 per mile your take home was 2000 if you weren’t really trying a week and over 3000 if you were working super hard. The bonuses were $800-$1000 and surge was 10 to 15% not one dollar not two dollars not four dollars we had real surges. The only reason I mentioning this is to get some perspective on how bad our CEO is ****ing over drivers. But you got these people coming in from other countries who are used to making peanuts and are now thinking they are making a killing it boggles my mind. Most of them are in rented SUVs wearing suits I know you’ve seen them. Some of them are in rented cars from Uber so how much are they really making they still pay for their gas their taxes their insurance.


Thanks for the update, I've only been driving Uber 5 years, I didn't know that the rates were lower than they used to be and that the CEO is a crook. I so appreciate you enlightening me! #Sarcasm


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Thanks for the update, I've only been driving Uber 5 years, I didn't know that the rates were lower than they used to be and that the CEO is a crook. I so appreciate you enlightening me! #Sarcasm


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> our CEO


Not *my* anything.



pohunohi27 said:


> these people coming in from other countries who are used to making peanuts and are now thinking they are making a killing


They are objectively earning more with way less risk. Their countries of origin are often *way* worse than US on economic scale. Fact.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Well if you’re still sitting in your car after five years then you’ll never get it anyway doesn’t matter how well the rates were five years ago right if you’re sitting in your car still you’re probably just either don’t wanna work or still think you’re making money. How cheap is too cheap for you. Maybe you get food stamps or some kind of public assistance maybe smoke crack Or maybe you have a side hussle at home because to be honest you don’t sound that stupid, but who knows I don’t know you. I was just giving perspective you were just being an asshole.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> in 2015 drivers were making


Back in my day sonny...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> How cheap is too cheap for you.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Well if you’re still sitting in your car after five years then you’ll never get it anyway doesn’t matter how well the rates were five years ago right if you’re sitting in your car still you’re probably just either don’t wanna work or still think you’re making money. How cheap is too cheap for you. Maybe your own food stamps or some kind of public assistance. Or maybe you have a side house home because to be honest you don’t sound that stupid but who knows I don’t know you. I was just giving perspective you were just being an asshole
Wow a blast from the past


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> Wow a blast from the past











Shame on Uber. Driver gets 40%, Uber gets 60%...


Show the rest of your screenshot instead of being an *** No. That was from like August of last year. When you join us in 2022 I will potentially address your concerns.




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

pohunohi27 said:


> Well if you’re still sitting in your car after five years then you’ll never get it anyway doesn’t matter how well the rates were five years ago right if you’re sitting in your car still you’re probably just either don’t wanna work or still think you’re making money. How cheap is too cheap for you. Maybe you get food stamps or some kind of public assistance maybe smoke crack Or maybe you have a side hussle at home because to be honest you don’t sound that stupid, but who knows I don’t know you. I was just giving perspective you were just being an *****.


Or maybe, as I've stated multiple times on this site, I have a good day job and this is just a side hustle, and maybe I'm in a high paying market with high demand and frequent surge, and maybe I only work peak hours for best results, and maybe I drive a fully depreciated car with very low maintenance and repairs and very high gas mileage... and maybe I know when, where, and how to work for highest profits... and maybe I gross $33.91 per hour AVERAGE year-to-date. Last year was actually higher than that.

You're right about one thing, I'm NOT stupid. I've just learned how to work the system to my advantage. 

Location, Location, Location. If the rates are low where you are, check what they are in surrounding markets. The place I drive is almost an hour from my house... but well worth the commute.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> Wow a blast from the past





pohunohi27 said:


> Show the rest of your screenshot instead of being an *****


 You're a fan of uncropped screenshots eh?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> 100% agree. And one or more of these applies to the vast majority of drivers. I guess I'm lucky. Either that or I'm in a cult.


I think it's safe to say that your in a cult. A very strong one at that.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

this very website is a cult of sorts... lol


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> I don;t give a crap about your few lucky days of good trips.
> 
> Tell me about your 401k, your paid time off, your health insurance. How much money are you putting aside to replace that car you are driving into the ground? Zero? All this is the reason I quit and laugh at the drivers who still think they are 'winning'.
> 
> ...


That's why nobody here listens to you 
or cares what you think....
Remind me again
why are you really here at all?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> You conflate my requesting evidence for ridiculous assertions with defending Uber?
> 
> That sort of thing could be the result of brain damage or mental illness or poor education.


I'm betting it at least 2 out of the 3....


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Flawlessbox said:


>


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> View attachment 669216


And you are great for $45 they give you for being on standby for 10+ hours that day.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Flawlessbox said:


> And you are great for $45 they give you for being on standby for 10+ hours that day.


Sorry just trying to lighten the mood a little. 

That sucks.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

6 good rides in 4 days!
Hip, hip, hooray!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> So I'm not gaming. 😎
> 
> Then what particular trips (screenshots folks) are so many users here bellyaching about, in your opinion?
> 
> Or are they just paid shills for Uber's indirect labor supply competitors like AmazonFlex, DoorDash, Lyft, etc. and thus are unable to produce screenshots of the trips they're complaining about?


I seen you did $900 on a monday uber x . How far did u go...almost impossible to do on x


----------



## Lukimyourfather (May 10, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


I get that is a good money (Screenshorts). I have to work in Panama 10 hours to get 70.00 dollars. Take out from that the 20.00 gas I have to put in, net return 50.00 per day. Which is not bad for the regular salary, but that is 10 hours no stop, no brakes, my knees is broke now and I had to take another approach to the game that will be to only take the good rides because is killing me. The rides in some occasions are 15-25 min to get to the pick up area for 2.50 rides. In the mead time Uber is taking the 30% of my work just because they connect 2 persons, share gps and stablish the fee. I believe they HAVE to take more care of there drivers because there are A LOT of opportunities to improve. Its just a matter of time that some American Copy app will fix this and Uber will be part of Big companies that FAIL just because they didn't wanted to listen.

I personally have started a research for invest in a platform that is LIKE UBER but 100% from my countries because there is a lot of things that can be improve. Starting with a fee of 10% to the drivers, explaining the extra fee to the users when they are too far and if they don't agree suggest to wait a little bit and we will be providing a live price option. Making deals with gas stations and cars accessories to provide discounts to the associates. Start conversations with a bank to support new associates. Make deals with repair shops for the associates. Thinks that actually help the drivers and in the end the users because a better service will be provided. 

But no, they received this 30% from all the rides per day, and there is NOTHING NEW DONE....no improvements. NOTHING.


----------



## Skysurfer (Oct 3, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Those look like nice payout. In my region u get .62/mile and .13/min so unless u get surges and tips making that in such short trips it’s impossible


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Logic 101 ... would an uber plant want all the drivers to quit? Um, no.
> 
> Good lord you people and your conspiracy theories. I'd bet a dollar that uber doesn't give a flying fu ck about what we talk about on here.


Hey Fink you and this Heisenlburger need to get a room. Oh you work for Uber so you can't afford one!


----------



## Inspector Gadget 56 (Feb 22, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> This is called bid rigging. Illegal in the United States. Same $$$ should be available to all if rates are set by others.
> 
> 
> They rate paid is not enough to cover expenses to do the job. It leaves you stranded usually in an area where no return trip is possible. Uber knows this. But refuses to pay a long trip fee knowing its not their problem. So in essence its a f u run. This is where they burn new drivers untill they learn. Quality company standards. When they know an additional fee paid by pax could fix this.
> ...


I cant say if that is why drivers are leaving, but myself and lots of others have gone over to other gig work because UBER LIES TO, STEALS FROM, And locks drivers out of their accounts without any due process. . They think their shit don't stink ,now they can feel the wrath of several CLASS ACTION CIVIL LAWSUITS shoved up their asses. BOYCOTT UBER GO TO LYFT OR ANY OTHER GIG . MAKE THEM FELL THE LOSS> Im still able to drive UBER but dont because they have ripped me off for over $ 100. in the past year. DOCUMENTD and forwarded to the Dept. of Labor, the chamber of commerce, the BBB & my Team of corporate lawyers. AGAIN EVERY DRIVER SHOULD GO ON STRIKE !!! FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST AND WATCH HOW QUICK THESE F...STIX CHANGE THEIR ATTITUDE . JUST DRIVE FOR LYFT FOR 1 MONTH TO MAKE UP FOR THE LOSS OF WAGES, AND WATCH UBER SHIT THEIR PANTS. BET WE GET SOME POSITIVE RESPONSE AND TREATMENT THEN. I WENT BACK TO LYFT THEY NOW LINE YOUR JOBS UP END TO END AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE TO SAVE YOUR GAS. MADE OVER 100 IN 3 HOURS. SCREW UBER AND ALL THEIR BS , LIES AND STEALING. STILL GONNA SUE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Every one of us has trips like this, what is the point? 

Not every one lives in a city like Atlanta or DC and not every one get 500 quests.
How much of that is promo money? Tips? How many rides? 

Details man ? 

Mu quest have been 15-20 for 20 the last 2 months.


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> I just can't with these people! Is it truly impossible that some drivers have figured out how to thrive in spite of the situation? I happen to be in a market that has good rates.


Yes you can thrive but I've only been able to do it part time. I only drive when I know the surge will be there, usually late at night and early mornings, bars and airports. It's not perfect but I'll make 30 an hour, BUT I can only find 15 to 29 hours a week that I can make that. To me it's not worth driving for less.


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

As a diamond driver who drives in the DMV part time , I love Uber. Extra money for retiring and vacations. Not complaining. Thank you and have a nice day yall.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

La reine said:


> As a diamond driver who drives in the DMV part time , I love Uber. Extra money for retiring and vacations. Not complaining. Thank you and have a nice day yall.


Have a nice day, yourself. 👒


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

New2This said:


> Sorry just trying to lighten the mood a little.
> 
> That sucks.


No need to worry about slow days anymore. My W2 pay me that much while I have lunch and grabbing coffee everyday. I just wish these bozos give everyone enough. Some will see. Wow some guy made $900 in one day but they also need to know that there will be $45 day or $400 week gross kind of days.


----------



## Mark Delmonte (Jul 4, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> I seen you did $900 on a monday uber x . How far did u go...almost impossible to do on x
> The only way did that was with big tips And that's highly unlikely because Uber X is the cheapest Car On the platform. So that means you get the cheapest people. Stop lying.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Not me the guy who drives the shit box car. I question it also... $500 maybe 900 impossible.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> if you’re sitting in your car still you’re probably just either don’t wanna work


 I know this isn't necessarily directed towards me.

Regardless, I'm "lazy". I'll do the least amount of work for the most amount of money. You don't? Fine with me.



pohunohi27 said:


> Maybe you get food stamps


 I do. No shame whatsoever after 6+ years of it. I also get huge tax returns (like $5k+) for the past 6 years. I don't care. I work within the existing systems and structure. I play by the rules.



Wil Mette said:


> 6 good rides in 4 days!


Yeah there's some others too but I was trying to be courteous and not flood the post with 25 screenshots that literally nobody would view each and every one anyway.



bobby747 said:


> I seen you did $900 on a monday uber x . How far did u go...almost impossible to do on x


It shows it on the screenshot.



Boca Ratman said:


> Every one of us has trips like this, what is the point?


 I *very* rarely see it mentioned. I see 95% *****ing and moaning like Trump.



Boca Ratman said:


> How much of that is promo money? Tips?


Of what? Missing context.



injunred73 said:


> Yes you can thrive but I've only been able to do it part time. I only drive when I know the surge will be there, usually late at night and early mornings, bars and airports. It's not perfect but I'll make 30 an hour, BUT I can only find 15 to 29 hours a week that I can make that. To me it's not worth driving for less.


Same here. I typically run for 30-38 hours per week, depending on quest level goal. About 25 are "high". But it's like literally every other business on the planet. Peaks and valleys. Think of any common business. Their revenue and profits, *if measured hourly*, would look like a roller coaster.



injunred73 said:


> BUT I can only find 15 to 29 hours a week that I can make that.


See above please.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> I seen you did $900 on a monday uber x . How far did u go...almost impossible to do on x


i see he did 900 with zero trips. sign up bonus's


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> sign up bonus's


Nope, trips completed bonus.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Oic nice u beat the system . Rare here. Here they will keep giving u 100 mile trips


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

injunred73 said:


> It's not perfect but I'll make 30 an hour, BUT I can only find 15 to 29 hours a week that I can make that. To me it's not worth driving for less.


That's cool. It's reminiscient of the high end restaurants that are only open for two meals and still close between lunch and dinner for like 3 hours (2-5) every day. They literally run from just 11-2 and 5-8.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

The vast majority of hours each week just don't pay that well. Doing this gig full time to pay bills isn't sensible at all. I've done it because my house has been paid off, my vehicles paid off, and I've wanted free time/flexible hours and possibility of high $$$/hr working rideshare's peak hours every week. There were individual hours this weekend where I made $60-$70/hr but if you're grinding, a lot of hours can be just $15-$20 or less. I didn't drive during the golden age of rideshare years ago but its worked for me so far. If I had to grind fulltime at it I wouldn't do it, I'd find something else, its way too volatile.

Uber could make it easier on us, but they follow the same kind of model as a lot of businesses. A lot of hope, hype, and speculation early on to drive investment and putting themselves in a financial hole to make themselves look good with promises of profitability later. They're not sustainable, and in many ways their business model is barely even legal. lol if you think Uber can go back to paying what they did before, when they're not profitable every quarter. I'm sure upper management will give up _their_ pay.

If you can make rideshare work for you as it is, then appreciate it, if it doesn't work for you then that's just how it is and should find a real job.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> Doing this gig full time to pay bills isn't sensible at all.


Maybe I'm not sensible.

I haven't held *any* traditional employment whatsoever since 2015.

I'm college educated.

I often have confused customers because they don't know how I do this work insisting that I'm "too smart" for it.

I have personally earned the overwhelming majority of the household income since I've been married (easily 85+%).

I don't live with my parents.

I have two kids.

We all qualify for state food assistance *every* year (between $400 and $650 monthly).

I eat steak and seafood at least a half dozen times annually.

I regularly receive annual tax refunds over $5k (thanks to the sweet business mileage deduction).

I have a 3 bedroom 2 bath home with large and shaded fenced yard in the suburbs.

I use a 2008 Focus for the past few years. Before that a 2007 Prius.


----------



## stephen harness (Dec 15, 2015)

Lukimyourfather said:


> I get that is a good money (Screenshorts). I have to work in Panama 10 hours to get 70.00 dollars. Take out from that the 20.00 gas I have to put in, net return 50.00 per day. Which is not bad for the regular salary, but that is 10 hours no stop, no brakes, my knees is broke now and I had to take another approach to the game that will be to only take the good rides because is killing me. The rides in some occasions are 15-25 min to get to the pick up area for 2.50 rides. In the mead time Uber is taking the 30% of my work just because they connect 2 persons, share gps and stablish the fee. I believe they HAVE to take more care of there drivers because there are A LOT of opportunities to improve. Its just a matter of time that some American Copy app will fix this and Uber will be part of Big companies that FAIL just because they didn't wanted to listen.
> 
> I personally have started a research for invest in a platform that is LIKE UBER but 100% from my countries because there is a lot of things that can be improve. Starting with a fee of 10% to the drivers, explaining the extra fee to the users when they are too far and if they don't agree suggest to wait a little bit and we will be providing a live price option. Making deals with gas stations and cars accessories to provide discounts to the associates. Start conversations with a bank to support new associates. Make deals with repair shops for the associates. Thinks that actually help the drivers and in the end the users because a better service will be provided.
> 
> But no, they received this 30% from all the rides per day, and there is NOTHING NEW DONE....no improvements. NOTHING.


The sloution to the problem is....stop driving for Uber OR lyft this includes deliverys. AT BEST after you deduct your cost and depreciation you are making minimum wage or less and that is not including any income tax you might have to pay. Then on top of that you are doing a very dangerous job. Drivers are getting killed and assaulted by riders and fraudulent riders. You are paying all the cost, doing all the work and taking all the risk all for $5 an hour. Only a fool would do this. Get a real job, unless of course you are to lazy to work or you are for some reason unemployable. When I first stared driving when Uber was new I was getting a true 80% and 2 to $3 a mile. As the platform grew older and 80% turned into 50% after 5 years and the destruction of my car by rude inconsiderate riders, as well as being attacked twice, forcing me to defend myself, I told Uber to get F#@ked. So like I said, stop driving or stop compalining!!


----------



## blindshooter (6 mo ago)

I been Uber driver 5 years now, closest major city is 1 1/2 hours away. My smaller city has all the gig stuff just not busy enough. Use to be 30+ drivers here now there's less than 15, and still can't make enough money here. I look on my app and the one for riders everyday to see if it's busy enough. If there's more then 3 drivers out and working I stay home and try again later. Otherwise I'll be sitting wasting gas sitting. Now my engine blown I sold it for parts and borrow my mother's car to Uber in. And that's only certain hours because she needs it. I love being a gig driver but I noticed Uber use to take 25% but it seemed to change recently to 50%. Wtf Uber. Example last customer paid 12.86 for ride and I didn't even ask to see but they showed me and I showed them I got 7.12. it's my maintenance, my gas, my full coverage insurance why does Uber get so much?


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

My wife does not want me to drive in Chicago because of the car hijackings and shootings.
That is why I am doing other things. The lowering of revenue was starting to worry me, so I might have moved on anyway.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> We all qualify for state food assistance *every* year (between $400 and $650 monthly).


You’ve said you’re playing by the rules, and I believe you. But the rules need to change if we are paying for your food, as you talk about how well you are living. Something is wrong here….


----------



## LiLipooot (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


I don’t know about Uber but Uber eat is not good and maybe once a while I get such this trips.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> My wife does not want me to drive in Chicago because of the car hijackings and shootings.
> That is why I am doing other things. The lowering of revenue was starting to worry me, so I might have moved on anyway.


Hmmm, my wife keeps pushing me to drive in Chicago. 

Wonder why.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Lukimyourfather said:


> I get that is a good money (Screenshorts). I have to work in Panama 10 hours to get 70.00 dollars. Take out from that the 20.00 gas I have to put in, net return 50.00 per day. Which is not bad for the regular salary, but that is 10 hours no stop, no brakes, my knees is broke now and I had to take another approach to the game that will be to only take the good rides because is killing me. The rides in some occasions are 15-25 min to get to the pick up area for 2.50 rides. In the mead time Uber is taking the 30% of my work just because they connect 2 persons, share gps and stablish the fee. I believe they HAVE to take more care of there drivers because there are A LOT of opportunities to improve. Its just a matter of time that some American Copy app will fix this and Uber will be part of Big companies that FAIL just because they didn't wanted to listen.
> 
> I personally have started a research for invest in a platform that is LIKE UBER but 100% from my countries because there is a lot of things that can be improve. Starting with a fee of 10% to the drivers, explaining the extra fee to the users when they are too far and if they don't agree suggest to wait a little bit and we will be providing a live price option. Making deals with gas stations and cars accessories to provide discounts to the associates. Start conversations with a bank to support new associates. Make deals with repair shops for the associates. Thinks that actually help the drivers and in the end the users because a better service will be provided.
> 
> But no, they received this 30% from all the rides per day, and there is NOTHING NEW DONE....no improvements. NOTHING.


Don't count on Uber or Lyft to improve anything except their revenues.


----------



## Craig Bartal (Jul 21, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> Hmmm, my wife keeps pushing me to drive in Chicago.
> 
> Wonder why.


She must hate you.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Craig Bartal said:


> Don't count on Uber or Lyft to improve anything except their revenues.


Should I even count on them for that?


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I Uber I trust. I made $526 gross that week standby 80+ hours.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

I dunno....

Seems to me that the math is as follows:

I drive for about 3 hours a day or so (7A-10A) because my "real job" is overnight and I'm off at 7AM. In that time, I usually make about $60-$70. I figure that if I were to drive until noon which is about the latest I could go, I could get up to about $100.00 per day. I'm sure there are days I'd make less. I'm sure there are days I'd make more. If I did this every day--make $100.00 a day, that would be $36,500 by the end of the year on a side gig. My full time job doesn't pay that much take home (I have a lot of pre-tax deductions for retirement and of course benefits). 

It doesn't sound like a terrible deal to me. If you make $50 a day, that would be $18,250, right? 

I've been here like 2 weeks but the hostility on this message board seems rather amusing. I don't know where it comes from.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Craig Bartal said:


> except their revenues.


 Their major focus now is increased profitability, thus, Upfront Fares. Growing revenues is just about tapped out and investors are finally antsy as hell and want better ROI.



Flawlessbox said:


> standby 80+ hours


You're not being paid to stand by.



TLF said:


> I've been here like 2 weeks but the hostility on this message board seems rather amusing. I don't know where it comes from.


Paid shills.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Paid shills.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

TLF said:


>


And always bonus points for using NDT!


----------



## frankcossentino1 (6 mo ago)

I drive so people don't' drive drunk. I've lost two friends to drunk drivers. I don't care that I'm making pennies. I don't want to see anyone die from a drunk driver ever again.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

bobby747 said:


> I seen you did $900 on a monday uber x . How far did u go...almost impossible to do on x



I thought about that too, a little bit. Could have been a 16 hour day with lots of surges and a very long trip as well as the day he got his bonus(?)


----------



## ksnake (Nov 8, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Every one of us has trips like this, what is the point?
> 
> Not every one lives in a city like Atlanta or DC and not every one get 500 quests.
> 
> ...


In Charlotte the bottom quest is 20/$60 another 10 gets you 30 more but during the week it sucks 20/20 and another 20 for 10 more rides.


----------



## ksnake (Nov 8, 2020)

Craig Bartal said:


> She must hate you.


Time for a divorce. Maybe she took out a large life insurance policy.


----------



## DGM333 (Mar 26, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> I seen you did $900 on a monday uber x . How far did u go...almost impossible to do on x


I don't believe $900.00 on any day


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I thought about that too, a little bit. Could have been a 16 hour day with lots of surges and a very long trip as well as the day he got his bonus(?)


Hours and trip count displayed in screenshot.



DGM333 said:


> I don't believe $900.00 on any day


Same, but the image is factually true and accurately represents when Uber compensated me for my service.


----------



## Jethawk42 (Oct 17, 2019)

Well Uber isn't meant to be a full time job. For me, I got into Uber 3 years ago to help get money because caregivers don't get paid nothing when it is family. With app jobs caregivers can earn money and rush parents to the ER. Well then my Dad died in February 2020, then the world shut down, then all the good jobs shut down. Rent? Dad paid off my house in 1995.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Craig Bartal said:


> She must hate you.


I think you really don't get the joke. If you did then you wouldn't have to say it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> .


I always enjoy the *completely unambiguous* nature of these.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jethawk42 said:


> Well Uber isn't meant to be a full time job.


Says who? 

I hear this a lot and don't understand where it comes from.

Uber used to offer 0 commission if you put in 50 hours. 50 hours is full time, yeah?

The quests I see that are substantial are 70-100 rides in 3 & 4 day blocks, those require full time hours, no? 

To me it shouldn't matter. We should be fairly compensated in every trip. It shouldn't take 70 trips to make a decent per trip average.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I always enjoy the *completely unambiguous* nature of these.


My day is that much better knowing I brought you joy.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I hear this a lot and don't understand where it comes from.


The early days of "just drive in your spare time" marketing by both Uber and Lyft.



Boca Ratman said:


> 50 hours is full time, yeah?


Yup.



Boca Ratman said:


> The quests I see that are substantial are 70-100 rides in 3 & 4 day blocks, those require full time hours, no?


70+, maybe. Using an average of 3 trips per hour at *absolute best* here locally, that's 23 hours. 2 trips per hour pushes on closer to full time at 35 hours.

As a reference, many in the healthcare industry, like nurses and technicians and aides, work three consecutive 12 hour shifts for a total of 36 hours per week and they consider it full-time.

However, 60+ (available here in Georgia every week) is closer to part time, requiring an absolute minimum of 20 hours and perhaps as many as 32 hours, depending on both:

The areas you frequent like rural vs suburban vs urban/city cores
The specific service offerings -- UberX vs UberEATS vs uberXL etc. -- you elect to accept, including how many trips/hours of each.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> The early days of "just drive in your spare time" marketing by both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


Uber wasn't created as at will part time work for the masses. They want you behind the wheel the maximum hours allowed. 


The quests are broken up in two to get us to drive more, not less. Two 60 ride quests is 40 hours min up to 64 or more by the number you gave. 

They hired frigen video game developers to manipulate drivers to stay online longer. 

"Just 14 minutes until you have 9 hours online" 
"Just 27 more dollars until you've earned $300"
"Just 5 more rides until you've completed 40" 
"It's surging in the ×××××" 
"Rides need you! More requests than usual in xxxxx"

Uber uses the quests and bonuses money like a crack dealer uses free samples. 😆 🤣 😂


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

If you're comparing a business partner of yours (which is how I see UBER and LYFT and the other places to which I'm contracted to do merchandising and mystery shopping) to a crack dealer...why in the world do you still have a partnership with them? 

Either you're complicit or it really isn't all that bad. You're not helpless....stop driving if you don't like it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TLF said:


> If you're comparing a business partner of yours (which is how I see UBER and LYFT and the other places to which I'm contracted to do merchandising and mystery shopping) to a crack dealer...why in the world do you still have a partnership with them?
> 
> Either you're complicit or it really isn't all that bad. You're not helpless....stop driving if you don't like it.


I bet you're a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Those are decent but my biggest reason is for not showing us the trip information. Get rid of the acceptance and cancel rate we should be able to take what we want..... when a passenger books a ride than cancels does it go on their cancel rate lol. It's stupid. 

Also more drivers back on again now. I live near Toronto and everyone comes put to my area cause nobody wants to deal with Toronto terrible traffic. Sometimes also you can make a good amount like 250-400 a day but you are in your car all day it is really a grind.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I bet you're a lot of fun at parties.


TLF is just being honest. Truth is often more painful than lies and fairy tales.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uber wasn't created as at will part time work for the masses.


Okay, but the early and even more recent marketing messages definitely hit on the themes *free* time and *side* hustle and *extra* money.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uber uses the quests and bonuses money


...to get me off my lazy ass.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Is this why some drivers are leaving the gig?


Your market is still not saturated. Penetration is on the way so prepare thy Lube


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

theonearmedman said:


> Those are decent but my biggest reason is for not showing us the trip information. Get rid of the acceptance and cancel rate we should be able to take what we want..... when a passenger books a ride than cancels does it go on their cancel rate lol. It's stupid.


I can agree with that whole heartedly. It actually hurts some of their operation. Like one day, I was out Lyfting and (these aren't exact times) I had a scheduled reservation with a Lyft rider for 10:00 AM. It's 9:20 AM and they give me a trip from my city to a location that was about 28 miles away. There was no way (or at least very little chance) that I could have gotten back to do the scheduled reservation in time. If they had showed me the trip destination, I wouldn't have taken it. I cancelled the reservation and made a good bit of change on the long trip; got my grubb on at a greasy spoon I like but never go to because I'm seldom out that way.... but I'm not sure if the reservation was picked up by another Lyfter. 

Is Lyft or UBER perfect? Nope. Then again, I've never had a perfect employer. I doubt I ever will. Like I'm at my "real job" as I write this. My co-workers are taking trash about some other co-workers we have. They've been reprimanded for this time and again. Nothing ever happens though.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> TLF is just being honest. Truth is often more painful than lies and fairy tales.


No, she's being obtuse.


It was obviously a joke, one can tell the the 3 laughing smiley faces.

If one can draw a comparison between a drug dealer giving away drugs and selling drugs at a discount to get someone hooked. Then slowly charging more and more money for the drugs over time, barely noticeable at first, until they are charging so much the addicts life revolves around acquiring money for drugs. All while giving away drugs to new victims to start the cycle all over. 

And uber, giving huge sign up bonuses, huge easy quests, big surge rides, preferable abundant rides, then slowly cutting quests, cutting rates, paying less surge and giving less desirable rides, and less rides overall. All while signing up new drivers, with large bonuses, and large easy quests. Well, then that's on them.


----------



## John_in_NY (Oct 22, 2016)

TLF said:


> I dunno....
> 
> Seems to me that the math is as follows:
> 
> ...


Curious  how many miles does it take to make $60-$70. I'll guess your doing about 90-105 miles to earn that.
Those miles and the maintenance adds up quick. What about gas?


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

Flawlessbox said:


> View attachment 669418
> 
> I Uber I trust. I made $526 gross that week standby 80+ hours.


Jesus so like $5 an hour and you’re running your car and gas for free lol


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

TLF said:


> I dunno....
> 
> Seems to me that the math is as follows:
> 
> ...


I don't know what city you are in or what the types of rides or deliveries you are doing, however I wonder if you have really looked at the cost of making that $20/hour? I and many of the drivers here who have done this for some time are finding the cost benefits are deteriorating in the last 2 years. If so many people are finding it worse I can't believe it is not something that reflects a meaningful trend. Are there exceptions and times when a driver can make tolerable revenue absolutely. And some people are happy just getting out of the house and the amount they make is not as important as being busy. So some people have no problem with the downward trend. New drivers find it cool that they can just load an app on their phone and start making money. A year or two into it, a car repair etc and the real costs of the extra mileage, wear and tear on the car starts to add up. It seems that most find the reduced earnings are enough to cause them to stop driving.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

UberSux25 said:


> Jesus so like $5 an hour and you’re running your car and gas for free lol


I was thinking that same thing. When driving he is making less than $10 an hour gross so after you take gas, car maintenance, cell phone costs etc into account he is making less than that and that doesn't take the standby time into account. With standby he is making $5 an hour. Starts making a minimum wage job look more
desirable. Seems like the Gig jobs are becoming the ones that people who can't even get a minimum wage job are doing. Who is it that can't get a minimum wage job? Are these what a company wants to base it's revenue on? Seems like a questionable business model.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> I agree. It's SOOOOOO lame that anyone could be content and happy with what they are doing. Me and the OP must be insane, or high, or both.
> 
> Carry on. Keep complaining and you can help thin out the driver pool.


I certainly hope most drivers stop driving with the rates the way they are. Not only will this make it better for the drivers it will eventually force the gig companies to pay more or stop accepting poorly paying customers.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

TLF said:


> If you're comparing a business partner of yours (which is how I see UBER and LYFT and the other places to which I'm contracted to do merchandising and mystery shopping) to a crack dealer...why in the world do you still have a partnership with them?
> 
> Either you're complicit or it really isn't all that bad. You're not helpless....stop driving if you don't like it.


I think that's what this thread is all about. Why people stopp driving. Your point is well taken. If you don't like it stop driving. That's what drivers are doing.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

tkman said:


> A year or two into it, a car repair etc and the real costs of the extra milage, wear and tear on the car starts to add up.


Too many folks using the wrong goddamn vehicle!

Wrong can be too new, too big, or too thirsty.


----------



## Hih1 (9 mo ago)

I'm leaving because I'm being sqeezed out by Uber. When I started back this year in January, the weekend quest I took was 50 trips for $180 and +20 for $120. Next week it was 50 for $135 and I skipped the +20. Then 50/$115, then 50/$95, then I stopped quests, when it hit 50/$85. And during that time, I only did a few weekday quests, which were low.

Surges were ok. I could get 2x base trips. Then it dropped to .5x, then .3x, then.2x, then a few months ago, the surges I was working all but disappeared (on my map).

So after I paid some big bills, I stopped driving a lot. I stopped all promos and got my first Prop 22 payment. Without any promos, I wasn't even making minimum wage. Then I got the idea to make less than minimum and leech off Prop 22 payments. The last two week period I got $58. This is more than the lowest quest amount for 2 weeks. So why should I work quests, when, if I don't do any, they're going to have to pay it to me anyways.

Right now I don't need much. Everything is paid off. No mortgages or car payments. Just property taxes in Nov and April, HOA dues, insurance and utilities. I live alone, so I can live on the cheap. I have a plan to quit for good in a few months. Just waiting for something. So I just need enough to pay bills as they come in.

So this is why I'm quitting. They squeezed me out by cutting what I was earning by 2/3, since January. IDK, maybe I pissed them off, and I'm on their sh*t list. And this is why some drivers are mad. They're from the days where they could make six figures. For most of us now, it's just a hobby.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

tkman said:


> I don't know what city you are in or what the types of rides or deliveries you are doing, however I wonder if you have really looked at the cost of making that $20/hour? I and many of the drivers here who have done this for some time are finding the cost benefits are deteriorating in the last 2 years. If so many people are finding it worse I can't believe it is not something that reflects a meaningful trend. Are there exceptions and times when a driver can make tolerable revenue absolutely. And some people are happy just getting out of the house and the amount they make is not as important as being busy. So some people have no problem with the downward trend. New drivers find it cool that they can just load an app on their phone and start making money. A year or two into it, a car repair etc and the real costs of the extra mileage, wear and tear on the car starts to add up. It seems that most find the reduced earnings are enough to cause them to stop driving.


To each their own I suppose. 

Thanks for the thoughtful reply.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

tkman said:


> I think that's what this thread is all about. Why people stopp driving. Your point is well taken. If you don't like it stop driving. That's what drivers are doing.


One would surmise that would mean they would stop commenting on the board as well. That doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## mr_sarcastic (May 12, 2019)

frankcossentino1 said:


> I drive so people don't' drive drunk. I've lost two friends to drunk drivers. I don't care that I'm making pennies. I don't want to see anyone die from a drunk driver ever again.


Just wait until one or two of those "drunk drivers" fabricates a story and complains that YOU were drunk when driving them home. You'll get shut down by Uber or Lyft with absolutely no explanation or regret. Bye-bye.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

John_in_NY said:


> Curious  how many miles does it take to make $60-$70. I'll guess your doing about 90-105 miles to earn that.
> Those miles and the maintenance adds up quick. What about gas?


Well, if you believe the dashboard computer on my car, I'm well into the high 20's in MPG. So Lets say 27. How many miles do I drive in a day? About 60 or so. So What would that be...2-3 gallons of gas? We're at about $3.60 here for gas right now so that is about $10 in gas. So that is about $50-$60 in profit give or take. 

I try to put in a mystery shop every day as well. LOL...we have a car wash chain here that gets mystery shopped 2-3 times a month. I often go there after my last stop and do the evaluation so I cn vacuum/clean my rig before going home and to sleep (I work overnights at my "real job").


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

TLF said:


> they would stop commenting on the board


Regrettably, many user accounts are compensated for their artificial and repetitive gripes. The prevalence of accounts used by paid shills is no secret.

(Now that I've said the quiet part out loud, my popularity may diminish and I may be silenced, whether temporarily or permanently.)


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Hmmm, my wife keeps pushing me to drive in Chicago.
> 
> Wonder why.


Does she have a new life insurance policy on you that you’re not aware of.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Reef64 said:


> Does she have a new life insurance policy on you *that you’re not aware of*.


Would he even know?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

TLF said:


> Well, if you believe the dashboard computer on my car, I'm well into the high 20's in MPG. So Lets say 27. How many miles do I drive in a day? About 60 or so. So What would that be...2-3 gallons of gas? We're at about $3.60 here for gas right now so that is about $10 in gas. So that is about $50-$60 in profit give or take.
> 
> I try to put in a mystery shop every day as well. LOL...we have a car wash chain here that gets mystery shopped 2-3 times a month. I often go there after my last stop and do the evaluation so I cn vacuum/clean my rig before going home and to sleep (I work overnights at my "real job").


$3.60? Holy crap, where do you live? We're at about $4.50 here in PA


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

tkman said:


> I certainly hope most drivers stop driving with the rates the way they are. Not only will this make it better for the drivers it will eventually force the gig companies to pay more or stop accepting poorly paying customers.


Rates vary by city and that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Regrettably, many user accounts are compensated for their artificial and repetitive gripes. The prevalence of accounts used by paid shills is no secret.
> 
> (Now that I've said the quiet part out loud, my popularity may diminish and I may be silenced, whether temporarily or permanently.)


I'll push back a bit on that....

Griping is fine. I stated once that I have never had a perfect employer....translating into "show me a perfect employer". I'll point that comment at me and folks like me: "show me an employee who doesn't complain about their job." I've yet to meet one. So complaining from time to time is expected and somewhat healthy. 

The repetition and severity are what really has me amused. I've seen Uber compared to a crack dealer here...I think there was a comparison to Nazis... Like...wow....can you imagine willfully having someone you regard on par with a crack dealer or a Nazi as your business partner? Not me.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> $3.60? Holy crap, where do you live? We're at about $4.50 here in PA











Corpus Christi is where I live (suburban Corpus).

The Sunoco card I have gives me a break on gas. 

A cool little bonus is that the Sunoco gas stations here are being shopped right now so you can get a $22 payday for taking 10 pictures and doing a reasonably short inspection (takes like 30 minutes). The report takes about 30 minutes to fill out--that is where they "get cha". LOL.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> $3.60? Holy crap, where do you live?


Outside of Atlanta this week.









Costco - 1715 Charles Hardy Pkwy - Dallas, GA - GasBuddy.com


Costco in Dallas, GA. Carries Regular, Premium. Has Membership Required. Check current gas prices and read customer reviews. Rated 4.9 out of 5 stars.




www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Says who?
> 
> I hear this a lot and don't understand where it comes from.
> 
> ...


I was originally told, by Uber, that it was a full time job. That was 2 years ago. Now, I am driving more, and making less. I am making less than half , of what I was making, a year ago. Now , I drive 10 hours a day, in Atlanta, and I might make $100. I put 1,000 mikes a week on my car. Now, Uber and Lyft are saying, “make extra cash.” If you drive part time, you won’t make enough to cover gas. Poor pay is why I’m leaving. OH, by the way. Uber and Lyft are raking in $ BILLIONS every year.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Magic Dancer said:


> Uber and Lyft are raking in $ BILLIONS every year.


Yep! And... just imagine being in business for over a decade before squeezing some positive margin!

Adjusted Ebitda, or earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization, was $8 million, marking the company’s first profitable quarter as a public company by that metric.









Uber Posts Its First Profitable Quarter


Adjusted Ebitda was $8 million, marking the company?s first profitable quarter as a public company by that metric.




www.barrons.com


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Magic Dancer said:


> I was originally told, by Uber, that it was a full time job. That was 2 years ago. Now, I am driving more, and making less. I am making less than half , of what I was making, a year ago. Now , I drive 10 hours a day, in Atlanta, and I might make $100. I put 1,000 mikes a week on my car. Now, Uber and Lyft are saying, “make extra cash.” If you drive part time, you won’t make enough to cover gas. Poor pay is why I’m leaving. OH, by the way. Uber and Lyft are raking in $ BILLIONS every year.


I wish you well in your future endeavors.

However, I think whatever company for which you end up working...they'll be "raking in" a shit load more than they are paying you as well. 

I tell every young person I come across the same thing: "_Be a content provider, not a content consumer. Taylor Swift _(or whatever other content provider I name) _sets her own price at the highest the market will bear. Content consumers pay that price if they want the content._"


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Magic Dancer said:


> I was originally told, by Uber, that it was a full time job. That was 2 years ago. Now, I am driving more, and making less. I am making less than half , of what I was making, a year ago. Now , I drive 10 hours a day, in Atlanta, and I might make $100. I put 1,000 mikes a week on my car. Now, Uber and Lyft are saying, “make extra cash.” If you drive part time, you won’t make enough to cover gas. Poor pay is why I’m leaving. OH, by the way. Uber and Lyft are raking in $ BILLIONS every year.


If you can't make more than $10 an hour doing this you are in a market with horrible rates or you're not driving peak times. Or both. In either case, anyone making $10 an hour gross while burning out their car is definitely better off doing something else.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Yep! And... just imagine being in business for over a decade before squeezing some positive margin!
> 
> Adjusted Ebitda, or earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, and amortization, was $8 million, marking the company’s first profitable quarter as a public company by that metric.
> 
> ...


I agree but regarding EBITDA, it's not profit. Profit would be if they had $ over and above ALL their expenses. Just like us drivers, we're not making a profit if we don't earn more than our gas, maintenance, AND depreciation. EBITDA is a bullshit term created by unprofitable people to give the appearance of profitability to shareholders. But if they are paying Interest, Taxes, Depreciation, Amortization out, those expenses are real and are costing the company money. So at the end of the day still NOT PROFITABLE


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> So at the end of the day still NOT PROFITABLE


💯 Agree

Barron's article was appropriately explicit by writing:

"by that metric."


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Magic Dancer said:


> Now , I drive 10 hours a day, in Atlanta, and I might make $100. I put 1,000 mikes a week on my car.


Numbers are way too round to be realistic, but okay.

Gross revenue assumptions:
10 hours x 5 days (?) = $500

Expense assumptions:
$0.30/mile (?) x 1000 miles (driving around between trips?) = $300

Profile lists Atlanta. Something seems off here.


----------



## injunred73 (10 mo ago)

TLF said:


> I dunno....
> 
> Seems to me that the math is as follows:
> 
> ...


I think the hostility comes from drivers that have been doing this as a main source of income. They used to do really well and over time Uber cut in more and more so they are making 1/2 per ride (same length ride) that they did 4 years ago. Personally i didn't get mad, i just played the game. I only drive when their is surge and airport runs. In my opinion i need to get 30 an hour so that after i take expenses into consideration i keep enough to make it worth it.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Numbers are way too round to be realistic, but okay.
> 
> Gross revenue assumptions:
> 10 hours x 5 days (?) = $500
> ...


What’s off? Point it out.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Magic Dancer said:


> What’s off? Point it out.


The question marks:



Heisenburger said:


> Expense assumptions:
> $0.30/mile (?) x 1000 miles (driving around between trips?) = $300


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

TLF said:


> I dunno....
> 
> Seems to me that the math is as follows:
> 
> ...


It’s seems like you’re blissfully unaware of your earnings AFTER expenses. After you’ve deducted every cent spent on fuel, data plan, car washes & detailing supplies is the gig worth the trouble?


----------



## robert2 (Nov 7, 2015)

Flawlessbox said:


> View attachment 669418
> 
> I Uber I trust. I made $526 gross that week standby 80+ hours.


After expenses that is about $250 - 61 hours- + standby looks like losing proposition to me


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Jethawk42 said:


> Well Uber isn't meant to be a full time job. For me, I got into Uber 3 years ago to help get money because caregivers don't get paid nothing when it is family. With app jobs caregivers can earn money and rush parents to the ER. Well then my Dad died in February 2020, then the world shut down, then all the good jobs shut down. Rent? Dad paid off my house in 1995.


Of course rideshare is meant to be a full-time job. Why would companies offer high quests which require 50-70 hours logged-in waiting or driving? That indicates they know and accept full-time drivers.


----------



## g.manicus (6 mo ago)

Boca Ratman said:


> Hmmm, my wife keeps pushing me to drive in Chicago.
> 
> Wonder why.


Prolly cause she knows that's where the riders are?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

g.manicus said:


> Prolly cause she knows that's where the riders are?


Yeah, I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Reef64 said:


> Does she have a new life insurance policy on you that you’re not aware of.


New policy that I'm not aware of? 
No, absolutely not, that I'm aware of.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Try driving in a big city with lots of traffic.... the pay is not worth it. I libe mear Toronto and I avoid it because it has some of the worst traffic.

I make more money doing food delivery with less miles. Rideshare is just not worth it anymore. It used to be good like 3 years ago.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

injunred73 said:


> They used to do really well and over time Uber cut in more and more so they are making 1/2 per ride (same length ride) that they did 4 years ago.


There's always being a YouTuber! Well, not so much because they're not immune either.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> It's my sincere hope if we can all share specific real-world examples (with screenshot, not these vague rambling memories of trip details from yesterday and last week and last month).


I myself, would rather post contextual data in the forms of screenshots (along with background details) and have people form their own interpretation of the data than me tell people what to think about the information. Personally, I don't like people telling me what to think so I appreciate this post. I formed my own opinion of it and have no idea what the data meant for the OP but I do know what I think of the info.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

Rampage said:


> There’s more to it than that. That’s all I’ll talk about here. 😎


Is there somewhere else you'll talk about it further? 😎


----------



## Night Crawler (Dec 30, 2016)

Craig Bartal said:


> She must hate you.


Insurance policy maybe hmm lol


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

injunred73 said:


> They used to do really well and over time Uber cut in more and more


Okay. I think I've got it:

So they're essentially upset that -- due to decisions made by people who aren't beholden to their old vendors (veteran drivers) and their old contracts, but rather their stockholders -- the veteran drivers' only customer (Uber), or perhaps prime customer, has decided that it needs to reduce its vendor-specific (drivers) expenses. They're upset that their customer (Uber) has miraculously found other vendors (drivers -- some veteran and many newbies) to perform the same old services at lower rates than the old contracts specified.

Is that fairly accurate?


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

May H. said:


> It’s seems like you’re blissfully unaware of your earnings AFTER expenses.


Well, I guess ignorance IS bliss.



May H. said:


> After you’ve deducted every cent spent on fuel,


Fuel is a concern. No doubt. I wish it were less.



May H. said:


> data plan,


I have the same data plan I've had before. No added costs.



May H. said:


> car washes & detailing supplies


Well, I get reimbursed for the car washes when I do them as a mystery shop on top of a shop fee (I'm doing one on the 28th and it's paying me $20 on top of the reimbursement. So there is that.




May H. said:


> is the gig worth the trouble?


I think so. But then again, your mileage may vary.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

injunred73 said:


> I think the hostility comes from drivers that have been doing this as a main source of income. They used to do really well and over time Uber cut in more and more so they are making 1/2 per ride (same length ride) that they did 4 years ago. Personally i didn't get mad, i just played the game. I only drive when their is surge and airport runs. In my opinion i need to get 30 an hour so that after i take expenses into consideration i keep enough to make it worth it.


Again, perhaps my ignorance is my bliss in this area.

I don't even know what "surges" are TBH. I get in the car, pick folks up, and go home after 3-4 hours. So far; so good.


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

tkman said:


> I certainly hope most drivers stop driving with the rates the way they are. Not only will this make it better for the drivers it will eventually force the gig companies to pay more or stop accepting poorly paying customers.


They would rather shut the business model down than pay us more. It's more lucrative for them quit #business101


----------



## Catdad3x (7 mo ago)

tkman said:


> I certainly hope most drivers stop driving with the rates the way they are. Not only will this make it better for the drivers it will eventually force the gig companies to pay more or stop accepting poorly paying customers.


It won’t force them to do anything !!! Be real !!!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> 💯 Agree
> 
> Barron's article was appropriately explicit by writing:
> 
> "by that metric."


I agree and Barron was technically accurate... I'm just calling out the whole concept of EBITDA... it's a bullshit term made up so that people can act like they are making a profit, when they're not.


----------



## Donna C. (Jan 2, 2018)

Hih1 said:


> I'm leaving because I'm being sqeezed out by Uber. When I started back this year in January, the weekend quest I took was 50 trips for $180 and +20 for $120. Next week it was 50 for $135 and I skipped the +20. Then 50/$115, then 50/$95, then I stopped quests, when it hit 50/$85. And during that time, I only did a few weekday quests, which were low.
> 
> Surges were ok. I could get 2x base trips. Then it dropped to .5x, then .3x, then.2x, then a few months ago, the surges I was working all but disappeared (on my map).
> 
> ...


Exactly my situation also


----------



## Daddydan57 (6 mo ago)

blindshooter said:


> I been Uber driver 5 years now, closest major city is 1 1/2 hours away. My smaller city has all the gig stuff just not busy enough. Use to be 30+ drivers here now there's less than 15, and still can't make enough money here. I look on my app and the one for riders everyday to see if it's busy enough. If there's more then 3 drivers out and working I stay home and try again later. Otherwise I'll be sitting wasting gas sitting. Now my engine blown I sold it for parts and borrow my mother's car to Uber in. And that's only certain hours because she needs it. I love being a gig driver but I noticed Uber use to take 25% but it seemed to change recently to 50%. Wtf Uber. Example last customer paid 12.86 for ride and I didn't even ask to see but they showed me and I showed them I got 7.12. it's my maintenance, my gas, my full coverage insurance why does Uber get so much?


That's always been a problem of uber high up getting paid too much! If it wasn't for the drivers,(uber/ubereats), Noone would get paid! Drivers get a hello/ kick in the teeth for doing a Job well done!


----------



## openUeyes (Jun 17, 2016)

TLF said:


> Well, if you believe the dashboard computer on my car, I'm well into the high 20's in MPG. So Lets say 27. How many miles do I drive in a day? About 60 or so. So What would that be...2-3 gallons of gas? We're at about $3.60 here for gas right now so that is about $10 in gas. So that is about $50-$60 in profit give or take.
> 
> I try to put in a mystery shop every day as well. LOL...we have a car wash chain here that gets mystery shopped 2-3 times a month. I often go there after my last stop and do the evaluation so I cn vacuum/clean my rig before going home and to sleep (I work overnights at my "real job").


Sadly, it is not $50-$60 in profit.

To calculate pre income tax profit

you need to subtract all of your expenses.

auto depreciation
tires
brakes
oil changes
engine maintenance 
auto body repair 
required ride share auto insurance enhancement 
car washes
etc


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

openUeyes said:


> Sadly, it is not $50-$60 in profit.
> 
> To calculate pre income tax profit
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tell ya, I've had that car since 2017 and have driven about 60,000 miles. 
The car
Never depreciated
Never changed the tires
Never had the brakes serviced
Never changed the oil
Never had engine maintenance
Never had auto body repair
Never washed the car.

Uber/LYFT caused all of that to happen now that I'm driving for them. Sons of biscuits! 

Really guys?


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Daddydan57 said:


> That's always been a problem of uber high up getting paid too much! If it wasn't for the drivers,(uber/ubereats), Noone would get paid! Drivers get a hello/ kick in the teeth for doing a Job well done!


Is there a business out there of any scale where employees are not getting figuratively "kicked in the teeth"? I remember a while back, I made $8.20 an hour at Target. I'm sure the CEO at the time was making millions. I don't see where UBER is any different in this realm. I guess there is the added "penalty" that I'm using my own car...but that is my choice to make.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

TLF said:


> Yeah, I tell ya, I've had that car since 2017 and have driven about 60,000 miles.
> The car
> Never depreciated
> Never changed the tires
> ...


Yeah whenever I do Uber or lyft I make sure my pickups are less than 10 minutes away. I do all the car maintenance myself. I'll I've done was brakes, shocks, control arms and new tires I don't really care about the miles because if you maintain your car it will last.


----------



## stimps90 (Jan 7, 2016)

This is why i quit!! I thought they never listen or give a fair go. Uber will happily accept 50% while you do the work and go broke. Only power you have is to quit! So i did! And everyone who still drives just gets ripped more!! What a scam.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

stimps90 said:


> Only power you have is to quit!


And spread the word on social media and forums?


----------



## stimps90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Why not! I get mad when i see my fellow drivers get ripped off. I used to love doing uber until uber wrecked it with their greed!!! You should all quit, really u should.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

People stop driving when they wise up and learn the truth about gig driving.

After 3 years of playing on Lyft and the like I stopped working with them and went out on my own.

I still drive, transporting people and cargo ... but I am much more profitable then when I was dependent on an app.

My time on the apps taught me a lot ... but mostly that driving on the app is more profitable for the company that it is for the driver.

I do not do as many trips now as when I was on the app, but I am honestly making more money because of increased profitability.

In the beginning it was me and my car. Now it is me, three vehicles and one part time employee.

Driving for Uber is sort of like working for McDonalds .... meant to be more of a career starting off point, then a career landing zone.

I was surprised at how much more easy it was to acquire funding for expansion AFTER I stopped being dependent on the apps.

.


----------



## alhorney69 (Oct 28, 2021)

Uber used to be a good gig but now too many third parties asking for pymt to pickup on their property and too many $4 runs.


----------



## harcouber (Dec 4, 2017)

alhorney69 said:


> Uber used to be a good gig but now too many third parties asking for pymt to pickup on their property and too many $4 runs.


Even when Uber was a good thing .... and it was, even here, Door Dash was amazingly better. With DD I was getting more $$$ per mile driving 'in this market'. 
But overnight DD went to hell in a hand basket, and I could not understand why until I sat at a popular restaurant and began talking up some DD drivers.
Yes they said, DD had gone to hell .... why? Because DD began to allow way too many drivers on the platform, flooding the market with too many drivers.
When that happened I turned DD off and focused on Uber and Lyft .... for a while. 
This was like back in 2018 at least two full years before COVID-19.

Today I really feel sorry for those drives who try to make a living doing this for another company, especially with fuel prices being what they are.

The fuel surcharge that Uber and Lyft are giving drivers is a JOKE. What is it, like .50 cents per trip? So on a 1 mile trip you get .50 cents, and on a 25 mile trip you get the same measly .50 cents.
IMHO the fuel surcharge should have been calculated on a " per mile " basis.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Darth Karwashingmachine is listening to us ***** about the low pay and he loves to hear that we still go to work for him no matter how bad he screws our poop chutes. I'm partially paralysed and no one will hire me, and my medical condition won't allow me a CDL or I'd be driving a truck and that's even dying out due to fuel prices. I have a car that I get 20 mpg but I can't afford a car payment to make $300 after expenses. I just get up and do what I can and try to guess at what rides might be slightly profitable. Until I can find something else, I keep shufflin,shufflin.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I am sure the OP would tell me that this is doable and believe me this is more common than what the OP attempts to sell, well at least here in Houston…


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Drivers leave for different reasons. I really enjoyed driving U/L,. mostly Uber until the pandemic. Since I have other sources of income I decided to ride it out until the threat was over since it tantamount to a death sentence for me. Glad I didn't have to deal with all the Karens who refused to take any mandated protection measures. Now since it's not gone and along with a Monkey Pox on the rise,. I'm afraid ....I'M OUT. Not to mention the pricing and driver dissatisfaction I read,. just not worth for this individual. I really feel for those who depend on this gig to support their families. Good Luck and I hope things get better.


----------



## cokitmoce (Mar 29, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I am sure the OP would tell me that this is doable and believe me this is more common than what the OP attempts to sell, well at least here in Houston…


I've been noticing a lot more base fare offers on Uber eats in the past month or so. I don't know if Uber changed it's customer interface somehow that people are neglecting to tip, or if it's just the economy.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

cokitmoce said:


> I've been noticing a lot more base fare offers on Uber eats in the past month or so. I don't know if Uber changed it's customer interface somehow that people are neglecting to tip, or if it's just the economy.


When I was in the other city yesterday it was a fifty chance I would get offers like that but when I started up in Houston today that was the best offer out of five offered to me, so Houston is really that bad!


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

harcouber said:


> Even when Uber was a good thing .... and it was, even here, Door Dash was amazingly better. With DD I was getting more $$$ per mile driving 'in this market'.
> But overnight DD went to hell in a hand basket, and I could not understand why until I sat at a popular restaurant and began talking up some DD drivers.
> Yes they said, DD had gone to hell .... why? Because DD began to allow way too many drivers on the platform, flooding the market with too many drivers.
> When that happened I turned DD off and focused on Uber and Lyft .... for a while.
> ...


Door Dash must be doing something right. I've had multiple (and still get them) offers to drive for Favor, Instacart, and numerous other shopping apps. Door Dash, according to the people I've talked to, is where you essentially just pick up an order and deliver it. Favor et. al. want you to go into the store and do the shopping. Nope! A funny story, I was in a posh Central Market up in San Antonio a few months back and was looking for some exotic spices. I had my phone out because my list was on the phone--using the Apple Notes app. This beautiful woman begins walking behind me. I turn down one aisle...she turns down the same aisle. I found my spice I was looking for . She


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> View attachment 669926
> 
> I am sure the OP would tell me that this is doable and believe me this is more common than what the OP attempts to sell, well at least here in Houston…


Well, the good thing is that there is almost no traffic on the Katy Freeway right. LOL. 

Highway 6 at Katy Freeway is a nightmare if you are not in the correct lane...(for those of you who don't know)....if you're in the wrong lane headed north you go over I-10. If you were supposed to turn onto the service road...God help you. Essentially the chance to U-Turn to head back South is about 2 miles down by Bear Creek Park and Patterson Road. The traffic control folks in Houston even put a dedicated U-Turn Lane there for the unfortunate souls who missed their turn. I'm sure they are out there some where but this is the one and only dedicated U-Turn lane I've ever seen. 










As for the screenshot of the trip...wow...that's a 20 minute suck fest.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Too many folks using the wrong goddamn vehicle!
> 
> Wrong can be too new, too big, or too thirsty.


Indeed. I've seen people using Suburbans to do Eats. I can appreciate that they are out there working, but it's simply not a smart way to make money. Even my 4 cylinder Accord, getting at best 27 mpg in the city, is not a great car for this job.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Indeed. I've seen people using Suburbans to do Eats. I can appreciate that they are out there working, but it's simply not a smart way to make money. Even my 4 cylinder Accord, getting at best 27 mpg in the city, is not a great car for this job.


Get the accord hybrid... mine gets an anywhere from 42-44 mpg average.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Numbers are way too round to be realistic, but okay.
> 
> Gross revenue assumptions:
> 10 hours x 5 days (?) = $500
> ...


It doesn't work out that cleanly. I drive all day in Atlanta and I might pull $100. I no longer drive 5 days a week. I have to drive 7. I am making less than half, of what I was making, when I started 2 years ago. 

I work to live. I do not live to work.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TLF said:


> I've seen Uber compared to a crack dealer here...



Either you didn't read all of the words I typed or you didn't fully comprehend what I wrote. Try again. 



Boca Ratman said:


> Uber uses the quests and bonuses money like a crack dealer uses free samples. 😆 🤣 😂


First of all, I didn't literally compare uber to a crack dealer. It was a metaphor used to describe how uber attracts and keeps drivers. 
This should have been obvious to everyone in reading it. Futher, it wasn't to a crack dealer but the marketing tactics of a crack dealer. I also intended my metaphor be humorous, you can tell that by the 3 laughing smiley faces at the end. Not everyone finds the same things funny, there's nothing I can do about your sense humor. Either you think it's funny or you don't. 

What's a metaphor? A metaphor is a figure of speech that describes an object or action in a way that isn’t literally true, but helps explain an idea or make a comparison.

If I say I am the black sheep of my family would you think I mean I am literally a sheep that is black in color? Probably not, you probably know it's an expression meaning I am different from the rest of my family. Right? 

If I say I'm dipping my toes in food delivery to find out if it works for me. Would you think I was taking off my socks and shoes a putting my big toe in someone's queso dip before delivering it them? 
Probably not. You probably know it's an expression comparing testing the water temperature of a pool or other body of water before getting to trying something new. 

I highly doubt you'd reply with disbelief that I was a sheep or with your disgust about me tampering with someone's food. 

Both of those examples are metaphors and we don't take it literally. Although, as far as the toe dipping, on this forum it may very well be meant literally. 😆 🤣 😂 
It's not Shakespeare, it's 3rd or 4th grade level reading compression. 

Here's a post a few up form yours that is an excellent example of what I meant with my metaphor. 



Hih1 said:


> I'm leaving because I'm being sqeezed out by Uber. When I started back this year in January, the weekend quest I took was 50 trips for $180 and +20 for $120. Next week it was 50 for $135 and I skipped the +20. Then 50/$115, then 50/$95, then I stopped quests, when it hit 50/$85. And during that time, I only did a few weekday quests, which were low


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I am the black sheep of my family


Me too!


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

TeaintheD said:


> They would rather shut the business model down than pay us more. It's more lucrative for them quit #business101
> What a shame if that is true. These scumbags can't find it in their hearts to pay the hard working drivers a bit more money. They would rather go out of business instead of this. Wow what assholes!


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

laser1 said:


> So this blog does not allow even minor swear words. Is this site a mother hen site monitoring over the words of the contributors


----------



## laser1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> View attachment 669926
> 
> I am sure the OP would tell me that this is doable and believe me this is more common than what the OP attempts to sell, well at least here in Houston…


f em!!!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TLF said:


> I've seen Uber compared to a crack dealer here...


Another thing, Uber hired Video game developers, psychologists, social scientists to help design the driver's app. They did this, in part, to incorporate some of the same features that kept kids playing games for 18 hours. They wanted the driver app to have features that had addictive qualities so drivers would stay online longer. I'm not making this up, it's well documented. 

Why do you think we get points on trips that are displayed on the front screen? More points = more trips. 
It's human nature to strive to achieve goals. Uber sets goals in their tier system. It works. Drivers work more and take trips they don't want to achieve these goals. The big reward? Getting trip details upfront, but you lose this big reward if you turn or cancel down just a few. What good is seeing trip details if you cannot use that info to your advantage? 

The manipulation is blatantly obvious. 


From a 2018 NY times article:
"Employing hundreds of social scientists and data scientists, Uber has experimented with video game techniques, graphics and noncash rewards of little value that can prod drivers into working longer and harder — and sometimes at hours and locations that are less lucrative for them."

An entire page on the app dedicated to our rating? Search the forum for driver related posts, you'd think the stars were litteraly 24k gold starts they are talking about. The old app had your rating and total 5 star count front and center. We used to get weekly progress reports too, comparing us to other drivers with a bar graph. Ratings, trips, miles driven and a few more categories I don't remember. 

The app we now is a different design than the original app. One of the features Dara k was so proud of and opened his video presentation of it with was that our earnings displayed on the front screen, why?
Because that's what we care about most. Because that's what keeps us going. 

When they first switched over from the old app to this one it displayed our earnings in daily and weekly as opposed to now, daily and last trip. Why did they make this change? Because seeing the weekly total had the opposite affect than intended. Seeing the collective total drivers were driving less! They'd see they made $X so far and that was enough, they could take the day off, or whatever. 
So they quickly and quietly changed it. 


I don't know, if I were relatively new to Uber and I read all these negative posts. Instead of attacking people and defending the multi-billion dollar corporation, (which you consider your business partner 😆 🤣 😂) I'd try to understand why there was so much discontent. There's an very large percentage here that have negative things to say, it's not 2 or 3 percent. To me, my common sense tells me there by be some validity in these complaints. 

By the way, you're not a business partner to uber. Uber views you as a tool, to deliver a package, litteraly, and the rider is the package. They have said this, publicly. Tools break, get thrown out and replaced. Business partners have relationships.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Me too!


No way you're a sheep. You can't type with hooves.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Get the accord hybrid... mine gets an anywhere from 42-44 mpg average.


Wish I could. I just can't afford anything right now. But I'd definitely prefer the same car as a hybrid.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Wish I could. I just can't afford anything right now. But I'd definitely prefer the same car as a hybrid.


It's amazing. That's all I can say. Driving it is like any other Accord EX-L but the economy is great and the powertrain is seamless. You can't tell when it switches between electric and gasoline unless you turn the radio off (or look at the indicator on the dash). So smooth. And the electric motor has lots of low end torque. Electric motor has max torque immediately, as opposed to a gas engine that has a powerband. So off the line - very quick. You can out 60-foot a McLaren. Yes, I've tested this. Of course, after 60 foot, the McLaren made me look like I was standing still. LOL


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> It's amazing. That's all I can say. Driving it is like any other Accord EX-L but the economy is great and the powertrain is seamless. You can't tell when it switches between electric and gasoline unless you turn the radio off (or look at the indicator on the dash). So smooth. And the electric motor has lots of low end torque. Electric motor has max torque immediately, as opposed to a gas engine that has a powerband. So off the line - very quick. You can out 60-foot a McLaren. Yes, I've tested this. Of course, after 60 foot, the McLaren made me look like I was standing still. LOL


Thanks for the insight. What year is yours?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> Thanks for the insight. What year is yours?


2015


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> 2015


Mine's a 2010 EX-L. I wish I had looked for one a few years ago, before the big increase in used car prices.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

cokitmoce said:


> I've been noticing a lot more base fare offers on Uber eats in the past month or so. I don't know if Uber changed it's customer interface somehow that people are neglecting to tip, or if it's just the economy.


We order eats when we have good promos and don’t feels like going out. And I can confirm that nothing have changed.

I always wonder if my drivers are getting my tips. Now looking at that screen shot, I won’t be surprised if Uber is stealing more than tips?


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Drivers leave for different reasons. I really enjoyed driving U/L,. mostly Uber until the pandemic. Since I have other sources of income I decided to ride it out until the threat was over since it tantamount to a death sentence for me. Glad I didn't have to deal with all the Karens who refused to take any mandated protection measures. Now since it's not gone and along with a Monkey Pox on the rise,. I'm afraid ....I'M OUT. Not to mention the pricing and driver dissatisfaction I read,. just not worth for this individual. I really feel for those who depend on this gig to support their families. Good Luck and I hope things get better.


Same.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

The one constant from Uber over the last 8 years that I have been affiliated with them is lies. Never straight answers.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Regrettably, many user accounts are compensated for their artificial and repetitive gripes. The prevalence of accounts used by paid shills is no secret.
> 
> (Now that I've said the quiet part out loud, my popularity may diminish and I may be silenced, whether temporarily or permanently.)


Source?

Proof?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> Source?
> 
> Proof?


As is customary here on the forums, sources, evidence and proof aren't apropos. The most appreciated (and ostensibly valuable) comments are as evidence-free as I've ever seen. Emotional rants are the order of the day. Allegations sans supporting evidence are king. Conspiracy theories outrank all else. It's primarily rage porn. Should I ruin everyone's fun by supporting my assertions?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

TLF said:


> Well, the good thing is that there is almost no traffic on the Katy Freeway right. LOL.
> 
> Highway 6 at Katy Freeway is a nightmare if you are not in the correct lane...(for those of you who don't know)....if you're in the wrong lane headed north you go over I-10. If you were supposed to turn onto the service road...God help you. Essentially the chance to U-Turn to head back South is about 2 miles down by Bear Creek Park and Patterson Road. The traffic control folks in Houston even put a dedicated U-Turn Lane there for the unfortunate souls who missed their turn. I'm sure they are out there some where but this is the one and only dedicated U-Turn lane I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


That is the thing people do not realize is if you are in those far two left lanes on Hwy 6 just forget about merging right to hit that off-ramp so you can get onto the 10 feeder road.

Also many do not know how big Houston is or that we have over seven hundred square miles and over eight million people in the metro region and Uber think you should be able to drive twenty miles on three dollar pay…

I had them one time tell me ten dollars an hour is the average pay in Houston and I said sure if you didn’t drive and didn’t pay for gas, insurance and so on and they repeated the ten dollars an hour nonsense!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The OP can go drive these in Austin and tell me how great it is to deliver at that damn rate and I ain’t a paid shill either Dara!


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> That is the thing people do not realize is if you are in those far two left lanes on Hwy 6 just forget about merging right to hit that off-ramp so you can get onto the 10 feeder road.
> 
> Also many do not know how big Houston is or that we have over seven hundred square miles and over eight million people in the metro region and Uber think you should be able to drive twenty miles on three dollar pay…
> 
> I had them one time tell me ten dollars an hour is the average pay in Houston and I said sure if you didn’t drive and didn’t pay for gas, insurance and so on and they repeated the ten dollars an hour nonsense!


You're making me nostalgic for Houston...the 59/45 interchange downtown (aka the Concrete Canyon)... Happy times.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

TLF said:


> You're making me nostalgic for Houston...the 59/45 interchange downtown (aka the Concrete Canyon)... Happy times.


Yeah, I ask the Pax can we please use the beltway because the 59 aka 69 and 45 junction is horrible and all but one has said yes 👍!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> As is customary here on the forums, sources, evidence and proof aren't apropos. The most appreciated (and ostensibly valuable) comments are as evidence-free as I've ever seen. Emotional rants are the order of the day. Allegations sans supporting evidence are king. Conspiracy theories outrank all else. It's primarily rage porn. Should I ruin everyone's fun by supporting my assertions?


So when someone states something you'll say "source/proof" but when you state something and you get asked the same you toss a word salad. 

Got it.

In all seriousness I know a lot of people here. There may have been a few paid posters in the past but the vast vast majority are normal people. 

Out of the top 10 posters on here I can say with certainty none are on any company's payroll.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yeah, I ask the Pax can we please use the beltway because the 59 aka 69 and 45 junction is horrible and all but one has said yes 👍!


Curious...can you deduct the costs of the Texas Tag on your taxes?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

frankcossentino1 said:


> I drive so people don't' drive drunk. I've lost two friends to drunk drivers. I don't care that I'm making pennies. I don't want to see anyone die from a drunk driver ever again.


Good job, you are a hero just like Atom Ant.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> So when someone states something you'll say "source/proof" but when you state something and you get asked the same you toss a word salad.
> 
> Got it.


Yes. I'm a hypocrite, just like many other active user accounts here. When in Rome, do as the Romans do.


----------



## UberSux25 (7 mo ago)

tkman said:


> I was thinking that same thing. When driving he is making less than $10 an hour gross so after you take gas, car maintenance, cell phone costs etc into account he is making less than that and that doesn't take the standby time into account. With standby he is making $5 an hour. Starts making a minimum wage job look more
> desirable. Seems like the Gig jobs are becoming the ones that people who can't even get a minimum wage job are doing. Who is it that can't get a minimum wage job? Are these what a company wants to base it's revenue on? Seems like a questionable business model.


It’s been questionable. How did they think they were going to come in and charge half price of cabs…. Then a few years laters charge the same as cabs if not more but pay the cab drivers less. Being a cab driver is not ideal. There’s worse jobs, but the reason people do it is because you can make decent money driving a cab dealing with the BS. It’s dangerous, bad for your health but way more than minimum wage…. I like to say Uber thinks they got an app so the “reinvented the wheel”… but they literally didn’t reinvent the wheel lol…. Wheels are more expensive then ever. Not sure how they can keep cabs drivers driving cab for $4-$9 per hour take home… on top of that you’re risking/destroying your own car… at least with a cab company you’re driving their car and you get percentage of fares plus all your own tips.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberSux25 said:


> at least with a cab company you’re driving their car


Not in 2022. Daily, weekly, or monthly rentals.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Magic Dancer said:


> I was originally told, by Uber, that it was a full time job. That was 2 years ago. Now, I am driving more, and making less. I am making less than half , of what I was making, a year ago. Now , I drive 10 hours a day, in Atlanta, and I might make $100. I put 1,000 mikes a week on my car. Now, Uber and Lyft are saying, “make extra cash.” If you drive part time, you won’t make enough to cover gas. Poor pay is why I’m leaving. OH, by the way. Uber and Lyft are raking in $ BILLIONS every year.


You just stated the main reason I quit driving for these greedy companies. When the pandemic hit, I never went back!

For about 7-8 months of full-time, pre-pandemic driving, I could reliably earn $250-$500 daily gross for an 8-12 hour, daytime, weekday shift. I usually started around 4:00-5:00 AM and ended whenever I felt like. Only once did I hit the 12-hour drive limit.

I most often started with an early airport run (around 10-15% of my daily total), then working the AM rush-hour, mid-days downtown/airport runs. I would stay on for the PM rush-hour if I needed to earn a bit more. I took regular coffee/breakfast/lunch/rest breaks, never felt burnt out or overworked, and I always kept my evenings and weekends for my leisure. I knew others who earned more working nights and weekends, but I enjoy spending my evening and weekends with my friends and family.

I took a job in my 'real' industry earning a lot more than driving, and with driving earnings now, I do not miss driving. Driving for these companies is a part-time/extra-money gig at best! Seek other industries for more robust income and to survive these recession/inflation days we're experiencing. 

*Full-time driving is not the gig to financially survive today. U/L take far too much of the earnings!*


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> I knew others who earned more working nights and weekends, but I enjoy spending my evening and weekends with my friends and family.


I primarily do exactly the opposite working only Friday through Sunday and my leisure time is Monday through Thursday. I figure that earning 20% more in 25% fewer days/hours is the best tradeoff for me. Honestly, it's full-time pay at part-time hours in my local job market. I say that comparing my hours to that of full-time company drivers like box truck, straight truck, courier, etc.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> I primarily do exactly the opposite working only Friday through Sunday and my leisure time is Monday through Thursday. I figure that earning 20% more in 25% fewer days/hours is the best tradeoff for me. Honestly, it's full-time pay at part-time hours in my local job market. I say that comparing my hours to that of full-time company drivers like box truck, straight truck, courier, etc.


I considered trying that tactic, but it just didn't fit my lifestyle and I was good with the way things were. Full-time driving was never a long-term plan for me, it was an experiment, prompted by a layoff with a generous severance package.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Steve_TX said:


> Full-time driving was never a long-term plan for me, it was an experiment, prompted by a layoff with a generous severance package.


Same. 🤫


----------

